# Breakfast Time



## KAISER10 (May 11, 2010)

Hi. What time should I feed Kaiser breakfast? He's 8 weeks old, has his last meal and water are at about 8pm. The last outside break is around 11pm. Then he's in his crate fast asleep until around 5am. (I know, such a good boy!) Of course at 5 he goes out for around 10 minutes to do his thing. Is it ok to wait until around 6:30 for breakfast ( to give me time to get the kids up and ready for school), or should I feed him earlier? Thanks for any advice. I'm currently feeding him as soon as he comes in and he eats but is not overly hungry. Thanks for the advice. Marilyn


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I let Molly out of her crate at 6.30 and she has her breakfast at about 7am. I have done that from the time she was 9 weeks. Just what I do


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I usually let my puppies out, take a shower, but when I get to the kitchen to start doing the breakfast thing, I feed the dogs pretty early on. Truthfully, they are easy and eat fast. I have the bowls right in the kitchen. And once they are fed they tend to stay out from under my feet.


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

I am up at 4am every morning with Ava. She eats her dinner every night at 6pm and we go to bed around 10pm. She is up and starving around 4am every morning so I feed her pretty much right away. She is raw fed right now so I actually like the fact that she eats so early. I can make sure she has eaten and kennels up for about an hour while I get ready. This way, I feel much better leaving for work knowing she's had her a couple hours to let her food settle without it coming back up and her chokeing,


----------



## jillian (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi Marilyn!

I suggest that you feed your pup at a time that is good for you. Since they form such strong habits of getting used to a certain time that eventually he will drive you nuts if you ever want to switch your feeding schedule when he gets a bit older.

At 8 weeks old I was feeding my pup 4 times a day now at 12 weeks I started 3 times a day and at 6 months he will go to twice a day. 

As long as your pup is getting the proper nutrition and not underweight I would put him on a schedule that works for you He will live the extra hour and when he knows the pattern he wont bug you until that time eventually...


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

we feed our pup at the most convenient time for us in the morning 6:30am
Molly eats after our shower and while my wife is putting her face on(make up)


----------



## KAISER10 (May 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone! We'll try breakfast a little later tomorrow morning.


----------

